# What are your MAC "must-haves" (every MAC product that you can't live without)



## Esperanza (Nov 21, 2006)

All is in the title! I imagine there are other topics like this one, but I can't find them so.... here are my own treasures:

*Concealer*
Select cover Up

*Blush*
Harmony
Breath of Plum

*Eye-shadows*
Jest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













Shroom
Mulch
Smut
Beauty Marked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Surreal
Shimmermoss

*Pigments*
Tan
Blue Brown

*Eye-liner*
Blacktrack f/l 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*Eye-Khols*
Smolder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*Lipsticks*
Orchidstrate
Viva Glam V


----------



## a914butterfly (Nov 21, 2006)

face- Hyper real foundation
eyeshadow - stars n rockets
blush - pink swoon
lipstick - punkin
and of course i cant live without my black technicoal eyeliner!!


----------



## HotLady1970 (Nov 21, 2006)

Concealer:
Moisturecover

Eye Shadow:
Carbon
Sable
Shroom

Lipglass:
Viva Glam VI
Slicked Pink Lipgelee

Lipstick:
Hug Me
Bombshell

Mascara:
Pro Longlash

Eyeliner:
Phone Number Eye Kohl
Blacktrack Fluidline

Blush:
Dollymix
Dame

Pigment:
Pink Opal


----------



## mellimello (Nov 21, 2006)

*Eyeshadows*
Retrospeck
Expensive Pink
Say Yeah
Mythology
Summer Neutral

*Lipsticks*
Hug Me
New York Apple
Embraceable

*Lip/Lustreglasses*
Flash of Flesh
Elle
Rayothon
Pink Clash
VGV & VGVI
Instant Gold
Beaux
Budding
Dame in a Dress lipgelee
Sapalicious lipgelee

*Blush*
Honour
Dollymix
Springsheen
So Ceylon MSF

*Face Stuff*
Studio Fix powder
Studio Fix Fluid

*Pigments*
Deckchair
Gold Dusk
Ruby Red
Coco Beach


----------



## dancinbluegirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Pigments
Teal
Azreal Blue
Coco

Eye-liner
Blue Peep f/l

Lipsticks
Strawberry Blonde
Charm Factor


----------



## n_c (Nov 21, 2006)

*Eye shadow:* naked lunch, bronze, mulch, brule
*Lipstick:* vg v
*Blush: *sunbasque

I have dark brown eyes, black hair, and I fall into the nc35-nc40 range.


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 21, 2006)

I forgot to ask: could you guys tell if you're brown, blue or green-eyed and what colour is your hair? Just to see if people with the same eyes & hair choose the same stuff, it would be interesting to know everyone tastes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For my part, I'm brunette and I've got dark-brown eyes.


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi,
I have black hair, hazel eyes, and am skin colour NW15

*Eyeshadows*
Summer Neutral
Brill
Phloof
Electra
Knight Divine
Naked Lunch
Kid
Behold

*Lipsticks*
Rockocco
Culturebloom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eden Rocks
Teddy Babe


*Lip/Lustreglasses*
Flash of Flesh
Russian Red
Chance Encounter
Wildly Lush 

*Blush*
Primpin/ Golden Kitty duo
Pinkerpeach/Trustfund duo

*Face Stuff*
Studio Fix Fluid
Studio Mist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Pigments*
Gold Dusk
Ruby Red
Goldenaire

*Liner*
Blacktrack fluidline
Blitz n Glitz fluidline
Tealo powerpoint


----------



## Ambi (Nov 21, 2006)

My list is short; Twinks, Twillery and Sketch eyeshadows :]


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 21, 2006)

I have dark grey eyes, i'm as pale as fuck and i have black hair...and I can't live without:

Eyeshadow: Elecktra, Black tied, Vanilla, Jewel blue, Frost/Darksoul pigment
Liner: Eye khol in Smolder
Lipglass: Zazoom, Nico, Pop mode, Oyster girl
Lipstick: Freckletone, Taupe, powerhouse
Face: Studio fix C2, Dollymix blush, Sweet & Shy glimmershimmer
Zoomlash Zoomblack mascara
Pixel, Graphito paint


----------



## gigiproductions (Nov 21, 2006)

red-brown hair, nc42, dark brown eyes

Concealer
Select cover Up

Blush
springsheen
foolish me
lune blushcreme
dollymix
pleasureflush msf
so ceylon msf
stereo rose msf
gold deposit msf

Eye-shadows
carbon
say yeah!
soft brown
haze
Inventive
white wheat
motif
glitz
all that glitters
elite
lucky green
parrot
humid
fiction
espresso


Pigments
Pink Bronze
Coco Beach
vanilla
Bronze
deckchair
any of the reflects glitters (gold,blue,red)


Eye-liner
boot black
delineate
haunting


Eye-Khols
smolder
violet underground
icon eyes
phone number
handforged


Lipsticks
Dubbonet
heatherette
up the amp
satiate
strawberry blonde
fleshpot
o


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow that's a list !!

*Glitziegal*, I've seen your last FOTD with the Studio Mist, it seems really nice, it gives you a very flawless and natural finish.


----------



## ledonatella (Nov 21, 2006)

I have drk. brown hair with blonde highlights in the front, brown eyes, I can actually go NC or NW 20-25, I'm pretty neutral toned.

Eyeshadows: Electra, Surreal, Malt, Smut, Creme De Violet, Jest, Phloof, Mancatcher, Satin Taupe

Lipglosses: Pink Clash, Pink Meringue, Adventerous, Courting Rose, Oversexed, and Star Nova

Lipstick: Flamboyance, Curiositease, Tease Me, Sweetie, Strapless, NY Apple, Eden Rocks, Lovemate

Pigments: Old Gold, All Girl, Cocoa, Goldenaire, Pinked Mauve

Blush: Pinch O' Peach, Golden Kitty/Primpin, Shimpagne, Gold Deposit & Petticoat MSF's

Liners: Nightfish, Blitz & Glitz, Graphic Brown fluidlines...Buried treasure PP...Quartz & Soar lip liners


----------



## gigiproductions (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Wow that's a list !!
_

 

lol i know right..hehe ..travelling is a pain for me cuz i have so many must haves lol =X


----------



## ninabruja (Nov 21, 2006)

e/s: beautiful iris, hepcat, naked lunch
l/s: charm factor, hug me
f/l: black track

dark brown hair, brown eyes, nc20 skin


----------



## User67 (Nov 21, 2006)

First I'm an NC42 with dark brown hair & eyes.

I'm sure that I'll end up forgetting some things. But, here goes......

Face:
Prep + Prime Skin
Studio Fix Foundation
Select Cover-up Concealer
Select Sheer Pressed Powder

Blush:
Fleur Power
Coppertone
Dollymix
Desirous

Eyeshadow:
Goldmine
Espresso
Dazzle Light
Nylon
Black Tied
Mulch
Romp

Eyeliner:
Blacktrack
Graphic Brown

Lips:
Prrr Lipglass


----------



## kradge79 (Nov 22, 2006)

Face:
Blot Powder Medium

Eyeshadow:
Naked Lunch
Phloof
Seedy Pearl
All That Glitters
Anti-Establishment
Satin Taupe
Swish

Pigment: 
Pink Opal
Tan
Coco

Blush:
Tenderling
Well Dressed

Lip/Lustreglass:
Viva Glam V
Wonderstruck
Damzel

Lipstick:
Brave

Eyeliner:
Engraved PP
Industry PP
Blacktrack FL


----------



## IvoryLady (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm ultra pale, warm toned, brown eyes and brown hair with red tones. I like the natural look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Lipsticks:
Jubilee
Cherish
Half n Half

Lipgloss:
Jellybabe Lipgelee


Blush:
Tenderling

Eyeshadow:
Bare Canvas paint
Era 
Grain

Powders:
Loose Blot 
Sunsparked Pearl Beauty Powder


----------



## ch33tah (Nov 22, 2006)

*Concealer*
 Select cover Up

*Eye-shadows*
Phloof!
Coppering
Amber Lights
Woodwinked

*Pigments*
Rose
Vanilla

*Lipgloss
*vivaglam v

*face powder
*msf medium

*brush
*182


----------



## Damfino (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm as pale as pale can be (N3, NC15), have dark brown hair & brows and light blue (sometimes grey blue) eyes.

Shimpagne MSF *glows* Also a gorrrrgeous e/s base & perfect for the inner corners of the eyes
*Eyeshadows: *Banshee, Retrospeck, Honeylust, Paradisco, Naked Lunch, Shroom, Twinks, Swish, Greensmoke and Jest. Brun is a must-have on my brows.
*Lipstick: *Syrup, Fabby, Lovelorn, Groovy Move
*Lipglass:* Pink Poodle, Lust, Nymphette, Enchantress, Nico, (mainly for the name ;D), Of Corset!, Viva Glam VI & Wonderstruck
*Other Lips:* Tempting Tilly & Cleo's Coral Kiss TLCs, Lilacrush lipgelee 
*Paints:* Canton Candy, Mauvism
*Pigments: by far my favorite MAC product* Rose* (blush, eyes, lips... sigh), Blue Brown, Melon, Shimmertime, Dazzle Ray, White Gold, Copperclast, Subtle, Kitschmas, Deckchair*, Pinked Mauve*, Violet, Goldenaire (pigment marked with an * means I love it as a lip color, too)


----------



## eowyn797 (Nov 22, 2006)

i'm NW15-20 blue-grey eyes, brown hair

E/S: Vex, Romp, Trax, Nylon, Gleam

L/S: "O", Politely Pink, Hug Me

L/G: Sinnamon, Dreamy, Prrr

Pigments: ROSE, Gold Dusk, Pink Opal, Goldenaire

Blush: Cubic, Peachykeen (and i use Rose pigment for my blush *constantly*)

Brush: 187!!! 224 and 242

Fluidlines: MAcroviolet, Sweet Sage, BLACKTRACK

E/L: Forever Green Powerpoint, Handforged

L/L: Whirl, Dervish


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks guys! As I can see, the whole brand is a must have for you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Damfino*, what color is the Banshee e/s? I just love the name!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 22, 2006)

lol! i was about to say every single thing i have!


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 22, 2006)

LOL *MacVirgin*, if all you have is a must-have, then go and make your list


----------



## gravity (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm a C3 pale redhead with greeny-brown eyes and I love....

Graphito paint
Cranberry, Anti Establishment and Woodwinked e/s
Viva Glam V and Brave l/s
Little Vi Lustreglass (my new favourite thing, can't stop applying it!)
Storm Blue, Frozen White, Golders Green, Pinked Mauve... oh god, just ALL of the pigments!


----------



## pixi (Nov 23, 2006)

coal black pro lash
smoulder e/k
dolly mix blush
viva glam v l/s
any of the red lipsticks, especially; russian red, culturebloom &rouge noir
red enriched cremestick
basic red pigment
sweet &shy glimmershimmer
lip brush (retractable)
228 brush (so tiny and helpful)


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm a NC 30 w/ dark brown hair and hazel eyes.

Eyeshadows
Retrospeck
Goldmine
Orange Tangent
Sunsplosion
the Thunder Eyes Quad

Lipsticks
Pink Cabana
Blonde on Blonde

Lip/Lustreglasses
Prr
Factory Made
Oh Baby
Be In 

Face Stuff
Studio Fix Fluid
Shooting Star MSF

Pigments
Dazzleray
Naked
Sunpepper

Liner
Dipdown F/L
New Weed f/l
Forever Green powerpoint


----------



## Deirdre (Nov 24, 2006)

I've dark ash hair, streaked with grey, warm toned, fair beige, and slate grey-green eyes.

Eye Shadows:

Satin Taupe, Shroom, Espresso, Phloof, Thunder Eyes

Also really going heavy on the Suspicion and Beauty Sleep right now.

Liners:

Blacktrack and Dipdown


Face:

Gingerly, Shooting Star

Lips:

VGVI, Sophisto, Embraceable (I hope there is there one similar in the reg line)
Lovechild, Poetique

Brushes:
187, 272, 209


----------



## sdpfeiffy (Nov 24, 2006)

C40 (summer)/NC30 (winter)
Black hair, dark brown eyes

Face: 
Moistureblend (winter)
Pressed Blot (medium dark year round)
190 brush

Cheek:
Beauty powder in Sunsparked Pearl & Shell

Eyes:
Fluidlines in Graphic Brown, Lithograph, Blacktrack, Blitz & Glitz, Dipdown, New Weed
209 brush

Eye shadow in Moth Brown, Era (new fave), Mulch

Pigments:
Deep Purple, Night Light, Coco, Subtle

Lips:
Liner pencil in Spice


----------



## MissMarley (Nov 24, 2006)

NW20:
Moisturecover concealer
Select SPF fdtn
Plumfoolery blush
Pink Swoon blush
Springsheen blush
Morning Glory lustreglass
PERVETTE lipstick- if this is ever dc'ed, I think I will just die. 
Macroviolet fluidline
Seedy Pearl, Vex, Parfait Amour, Crystal, Digit, Vellum, Club, Juxt, Gorgeous Gold, Nylon e/s
Old Gold, Shimmertime, Coco, Golden Olive, Golden Lemon, Rose, Violet pigments


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 25, 2006)

Studio Fix Fluid
Studio Fix
Blacktrack fluidline
Bare Canvas paint
Beige-ing shadestick
Fling brow pencil
Buttery/Blonde Taupe brow set (or a brow filler eyeshadow)
Glitterliners (Peacocky!!!)
Pink Opal pigment
Carbon eyeshadow
Vellum eyeshadow
Shroom eyeshadow
Phloof! and/or Nylon eyeshadow
Goldbit eyeshadow
Petticoat and Shimpagne MSFs
266 brush
Kabuki brush
187 brush
219 brush
224 or 217 brush
Angled blush brush (168? I can't remember)
Russian Red and MAC Red lipstick
Girl About Town lipstick
Nymphette lipglass
Crystal Pink lipglass


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh man - I don't know if I could pick!!!  Definitely the following though:
Who's That Lady l/g
Jellybabe l/g
Select Coverup
Shooting Star MSF
Slave to Love blush
Stereo Rose MSF
Vanilla pigment
Deckchair pigment (sooo much prettier than Goldenaire!)
Dipdown and Rich Ground fluidliners
oh man, I could just list my whole collection here haha!!!

Those are my faves though


----------



## mistella (Nov 26, 2006)

Eyeshadows:
Amberlights
Bronze
Beauty Marked
Black tied

Pretty Please lipstick

Blitz & Glitz Fluidline

187 brush


----------



## cno64 (Nov 27, 2006)

It's hard to know where to start, so I'll just dive in:
Lipstick:
Girl About Town
Odyssey
Lovemate
Rocker
New York Apple
Impassioned
Ruby Woo
Viva Glam VI
Glam
Eyeshadow:
Satin Taupe
Shroom
Carbon
Silver Ring
Pigments:
Subtle
Sunnydaze
Ruby Red
Frost
Fuchsia
Coco
Lipglass/Lustreglass:
Lustrewhite
Snowgirl
Blush:
Frankly Scarlet
Breath of Plum
Dollymix
Coygirl
Deep Pink
Magenta
Lovecrush
Breezy
Eyeliner:
Blacktrack Fluidline


----------



## Damfino (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Thanks guys! As I can see, the whole brand is a must have for you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Damfino*, what color is the Banshee e/s? I just love the name!_

 
Sorry I didn't see this sooner! It's a shimmery medium champagne pink, it's just so sexy that I'm actually addicted to an eyeshadow


----------



## cno64 (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Damfino* 

 
_Sorry I didn't see this sooner! It's a shimmery medium champagne pink, it's just so sexy that I'm actually addicted to an eyeshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Looks like the entire line *is* considered a "must-have" around here!
Why not? It's wonderful stuff!
Tragically, I was almost 40 before I started buying MAC.
I'm trying very hard to make up for lost time, though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully it's never too late to behave like an adolescent!


----------



## Jayne (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm NC30 ; green eyes ; blond hairs ! 

***Face : ***
SFF.
Blot powder (loose). 
MSF Shooting Star. 
MSF Shimpagne. 
Blushes Trace Gold & Springsheen. 

***Eyes : ***
Eyeshadows : shroom, mulch, shale, surreal, gleam, expensive pink, sketch, satin taupe, contrast, illusionary, bright side, wait till dark, valet, all that glitters, limo, twillery & white tie.
Pigments : gold dusk, sunpepper, subtle, vanilla, deckchair, rose, coco, goldenaire, copper sparkle.
Fluidlines : graphic brown. 

***Lips : ***
Gloss : Ciao, Manhattan, Sinnamon, Saplicious.
Lipsticks : High Tea, Freckletone, Hug Me, Embraceable. 

***Brushes : *** 
239, 187, 208. 

+ mixing medium water base !


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Nov 30, 2006)

hmmm... prep+prime skin, select tint, shroom eyeshadow, blacktrack, and bountiful plushglass


----------



## emmyengine (Nov 30, 2006)

187.. I use it for... Everything. I should get an extra!!
242. I can get away with using just this one for my eye makeup
Studio Fix Fluid
Blacktrack f/l
Coppertone blush
Swimming e/s
Bronze e/s
Vanilla pigment
Saphoric lipgelee
Sinnamon lustreglass
Shy Shine l/s
Cherish l/s


----------



## mekaboo (Dec 1, 2006)

Im NW43/45 and I have brown eyes, and jet black hair

Face-StudioFix, StudioFix Fluid
Blush-Coppertone, Format
Lips-Frenzy, Viva Glam V, Dark Side
Lip, Lustre/Glass, Lipgelees-Oh Baby, Spite, Viva Glam V, Little Vi, Flashmode, Beaux, Sinnamon, Tranceplant, Saphoric, Sapilicious, Jellybabe
Lipliner-Chestnut, Currant, Nightmoth, Cork, BBQ
Eyeliner-Blacktrack, Brassy, Engraved, Blooz, Auto-de-Blu
Eyeshadows-Twinks, Era, Club, Da Bling, Carbon, Print, Antiqued, Falling Star, Knight Divine, Mulch, Beauty Marked, Cranberry


----------



## Mirrorness (Dec 1, 2006)

187 & 263 Brush
Blacktrack Fluidline
Teddy e/l
Pink Opal Pigment
MSF Shooting Star
Be Seen l/g
Shy Shine l/s


----------



## cherrycola (Dec 2, 2006)

NC 30, Asian/Oriental

182 brush
Naked Lunch e/s
Stubborn Brown Powerpoint
Petting Pink tinted lip conditioner

.. yeah, I'm kinda boring.


----------



## Eilinoir (Dec 4, 2006)

Blackish dark brown hair and dark brown eyes.

*Concealer*
N/A

*Blush*
Petticoat MSF (of MAC, not overall #1)

*Eye-shadows*
Shroom
Patina
Flirty Number
Trax
Satin Taupe
Concrete

*Pigments*
Vanilla
Coco

*Eye-liner*
N/A

*Eye-Khols*
N/A

*Lip Stuff*
Hug Me Lipstick
Dubonnet Lipstick
Body Suit Lipstick
Spring Bean Lustreglass
Slicked Pink Lipgelée
Jellybabe Lipgelée


----------



## Esperanza (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Damfino* 

 
_Sorry I didn't see this sooner! It's a shimmery medium champagne pink, it's just so sexy that I'm actually addicted to an eyeshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Mmmm, this one seems to be really nice! I gotta go to my MAC counter and stoke up


----------



## Clada (Dec 5, 2006)

Untitled paint, Body Suit Lipstick, 187,  Sunnydaze pigment, brule e/s, Desirious blush, Dipdown liner.

(NC15, dark dark brown hair, greeeeeen eyes)


----------



## 5_mac_love (Dec 8, 2006)

studio fix- nc30
margin blush
fondle lipstick (even though its discontinued i have managed to get a hold of three on ebay)
and soba eyeshadow!


----------



## justlikeheaven (Dec 30, 2006)

NC 20, blue-green eyes, brown hair...

concealer :
studio finish concealer in NC 20

blush :
dollymix

E/S :
satin taupe
all that glitter
shimmermoss

Pigment :
tan

E/L :
graphic brown

Mascara : 
fibre rich all black
Prep and prime lash

lips :
lipglass VivaGlam V
lipstick VivaGlam V
lipstick Embraceable


----------



## baby_love (Dec 30, 2006)

Concealer
--

Blush
-mocha
-pink swoon

Eye-shadows
-shroom
-soft brown
-soba
-pompous blue
-sketch
-plumage
-velvet moss

Pigments
-subtle
-shimmertime
-night light
-sunpepper

Eye-liner
-shade f/l
-penned f/l
-new weed f/l

Eye-Khols
-nightsky 

Lipsticks
-viva glam IV


----------



## deathcabber (Dec 30, 2006)

Sunnydaze pigment, Fluidlines, Sweet William Blushcreme


----------



## geeko (Dec 31, 2006)

NC20 here. Asian. Black hair with yellow undertones. Dark brown eyes

The must haves for me:
*Eyeshadows*
1. Gorgeous gold
2. Freshwater
3. Swimming
4. Naked Lunch
5. All That Glitters
6. Aquadisiac
7. Woodwinked
8. Da Bling
9. Beautiful Iris
10. Coppering
11. Amber Lights
12. Moon's Reflection
13. Knight Divine
14. Flashtrack

*Pigments*
1. Golden Lemon (too bad it's dc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
2. Golden Olive
3. Gold dusk (LE from sundressing)
4. Nightlight  (LE from she shines)
5. Apricot Pink (LE from sweetiecakes)
6. Vanilla
7. Subtle (LE from nocturnelle)
8. Entremauve (LE from nocturnelle) / Grape
9. Pastorale (LE from Danse)

*Cheeks/highlighters*
1. Dollymix
2. Foolish Me
3. Well Dressed
4. Dame
5. Plum foolery
6. Pinch o Peach
7. Sweet William blushcreme
8. Petticoat msf (LE from lingerie)
9. Lightsacapade msf (LE highlighter)
10. Shell Pearl beaty powder (LE highlighter/blush)
11. Tahitan sand beauty powder (LE from Catherine denevue)

*Eyeliners*
1. Blue peep fluidline
2. Graphic brown fluidline (LE)
3. Shade fluidline
4. New weed fluid line (LE)
5. Minted eye kohl
6. Stubborn brown ppt
7. Embark ppt
8. Smooth blue techna kohl

*Brushes*
1. 242 (this is my HG eyeshadow brush. I use this 100% of the time for my eye make up)
2. 209 (for my fluidlines)
3. 219 (to line the eyes with eyeshadow)
4. 187 (for blushcreme or foundation)


Sorry for this long list...i like a lot of mac stuff


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 31, 2006)

*Skin*
Studio Finish concealer
Studio Tech

*Eye-shadows*
Shroom
French Grey (new addition- will buy backups)
Jete (new addition- will buy backups)
Rite of Spring (new addition- will buy backups)
Tempting
Sketch
Contrast
Deep Truth
Phloof!


*Pigments*
Subtle
Melon
BlackBlack
Accent Red
all of the Pro Metals

*Eye-liner*
 Blacktrack f/l (duh!!!)
Liquidlast: Inky

*Lipsticks*
Capricious
Diva

*Lipglass*
Viva Glam VI
PopMode
Pas-De-Deux (new addition- already bought the backup!)
Lure-X

*Lusterglass*
Decorative

*Lip Pencil*
Whirl
Quartz
Burgandy

*Other
*Cleanse Off Oil
Prep + Prime 
Fix+
Brushes: 212, 213, 217, 231, 239, 263, 272, 162, 187, 190


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 3, 2007)

I am NW15/Blonde/Blue and I can't live without:

Studio Fix Fluid NW15
Light Flush and New Vegas MSF, Alpha Girl Beauty Powder
Bare Canvas Paint
Vanilla and Your Ladyship Pigments
Blushes in Blushbaby, Don't Be Shy, Pink Swoon, Fashion Frenzy
Eyeshadows in: Steamy, Brill, Nylon, Plumage, Rose Blanc, Neutral Pink, Moonflower
Lipsticks in: Hue, High Tea, Her Fancy, Plink
Lipglass/Lacquer in: Bountiful, Instant Gold, Sweetness
Liner: Graphic Brown f/l, Lithograph f/l, Blacktrack f/l


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 3, 2007)

nw15, blue eyes, brown hair
face: studio fix, shimpagne msf, taupe blush, delicacy ipp, silver dusk powder
eyes: espresso e/s from well plumed quad, nylon e/s, carbon e/s, white frost, rose, chocolate brown, coco and deckchair pigments
lips: grape l/l, test pattern l/l, expensivo l/s, lustrous mauve l/s, wet wild and wonderful plushglass
brushes: 213, 219, 129 (only ones ive tried lol )


----------



## pacha (Jan 3, 2007)

Im a NC30 blonde hair, green eyes,

E/S
Blackeberry,
Stars 'N' Rockets,
Dove Feather,
Freshwater,
Brightside/gallery gal ( mineralized )

Power Point E/L
Industry,
Lilacy,

Glitter E/L
Oxidate,

Fluidline
Non-conformist,

Blusher
Peachykeen (powder)

nc30 studio finish concealer,

petting pink lipbalm,

brushes 168, 187,190,194.


----------



## ichnusa (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm ultra pale,  pretty neutral toned NC15/ N3, brown hair with light highlight and I've got hazel-green eyes with amber sparkles.

My must-haves:

*Face: *
- Studio Fix Fluid,Studio Mist, Mineralize Skinfinish Natural, Iridescent loose powder Silver Dusk, Set Powder, Sunsparked pearl & Shell pearl Beauty powder 

*Eyeshadows*
- Bronze, Sable,Trax, Jest, Woodwinked, Beauty Marked, Sketch, Era, Swish, Greensmoke, Nylon, Swish, Satellite Dreams, Club, Mulch, Pompous Blue, French Grey, Rondelle, Swan lake,Coppering, Brule, Haux, Summer Neutral, Humid. Thunder Eyes Quad.

*Pigments*

- Gold dusk , Rose, Night light, Lily White, Coco , Deckchair, Apricot Pink, Vanilla, Subtle, Entremauve, Pastorale, Rose Gold, Platinum, Softwash Grey

*Cheeks/highlighters*
- Dollymix, Shy Angel, Blushbaby, Lune blushcreme, Porcelain Pink msf, Lightscapade  msf, Glissade msf, Duo Golden kitty/Prettin'.

*Eyeliners*
- Blitz & Glitz fluidline, Graphic brown fluidline, Litograph fluidline, New weed fluidline, Oxidate glitter eye liner, Inky Liquidlast.

*Lipliner *: - Subculture

*Lipsticks:*
- Strawberry blonde, Sweetie, Syrup, Pink Cabana, Charm Factor, Blonde on Blonde, Pink Maribu, Hug Me, Hue, Plink!, Classical, High Tea, Aloof, Jubilee, Petal lure,Romanced.

*Lipglass/Lustreglass/Plushglass/Lip Varnish:*
- Pink Lemonade, Lip 65, Ciao Manhattan, Cut Yet Sexy, Softtease, Ample pink, Oh baby, Truth & Light, Pinkarat, Wonderstruck, Love Nectar, Instant gold, Petting pink lipbalm, Coquettish Clarice & Cleo's Coral Kiss lip conditioner, Pink resort & Sun Under tinted lip conditioner stick.

*Brushes*: 182 C. Deveuve Kabuki, 187, 242, 239, 219, 217, 222, 228, 252, 259, 208.

*Other:* Cleanse Off Oil


Sorry for the long list...I love Mac


----------



## mac_aiken (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow! There are some pretty impressive lists on here and I have noted several things I would like to try. My list is rather small (for now):

Cremewash cleanser (new fave)
MV3 fragrance
Prep and Prime face
Full coverage foundation NC20
Graphblack liner
Fibre Rich mascara
MAC red lipsticks (especially Lady Danger and Red #5)


----------



## Tira-Misu (Jan 4, 2007)

I´m NC15,  blue-green eyes, hazelbrown hair

E/S: Vex, Hush, Woodwinked, Bronze, Folie, Romp

L/S: Fresco, CB96, Cosmo

L/G: Wonderstruck, Prrr

Pigments: Pink Opal, Old Gold, Bronze, Coco, Coco Beach, Bright Coral

Blush: Pinch O Peach, Springsheen

Brush: 187, 213, 169

Fluidlines: Brassy, Rich Ground


----------



## cno64 (Jan 4, 2007)

If I had to, God forbid, go into the hospital again I would have to have the following MAC items with me:
Eyeshadow: Satin Taupe, Shroom
Liner: Blacktrack
Blush: Coygirl
Lipstick: Lovemate

Besides mascara, powder, clear brow gel, brushes, etc., from other lines, the above are my absolute essential makeup items.
Of course, eventually, I'd be whining to my mother, "Would you bring my Subtle pigment/Frankly Scarlet blush/Ruby Woo lipstick next time you come to visit ....?"
If I stayed there long enough, my entire MAC collection would gradually follow me, piece by piece.


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 4, 2007)

My must haves for now (I still have so much more to discover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
C35, dark brown hair & eyes.

Studio Fix
Woodwinked
Shroom
Blitz&Glitz f/l
Graphic Brown f/l
Palatial l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dollymix
Teal pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Old Gold pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Entremauve pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahhh I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my MAC


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok so we're ALL addicted to that devilish brand, that's pathological


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 24, 2008)

nw15, dirty blonde, hazel eyes

studio fix fluid nw15 
pink swoon blush
tenderling blush 
smut e/s
moonflower e/s 
fertile e/s 
humid e/s 
your ladyship pigment
golders green pigment 
teal pigment 
shroom e/s 
carbon  e/s 
entremauve pigment 
viz a violet 
engaved powerpoint
blacktrack fluidline
royalwink fluidline 
bingo lipglass


----------



## KikiB (Mar 24, 2008)

Well I have light olive skin that darkens easily during the summer, I have what I call "golden brunette" hair (lightens easily in the sun, always looks kinda golden), and blue/green/grey colour-change eyes. 

My absolute must-have, can't live without:

Crystal Avalanche e/s (I use it every single day since I bought it...be it as a base, highlighter, you name it)

The rest of my must-haves:

Style Minx l/g (I'm already planning on buying a ton of backups, at least 4)
Teal pigment
Violet pigment
3D Silver glitter
Reflects Very Pink glitter
Moon's Reflection e/s
Pagan e/s
Stars 'N Rockets e/s
Goldmine e/s
Sushi Flower e/s
Pink Freeze e/s
Belightful iridescent powder


----------



## *Star Violet* (Mar 25, 2008)

I can't live without anything...I've worked too hard for every MAC item I own


----------



## tigerli17 (Mar 25, 2008)

NC/NW 15, Red hair (for now...going brown soon) - naturally dirty blond/brown and hazel eyes

Eyes:
Dark Edge from N Collection for brows
Dazzlelight as general highlighter
Nanogold
Satin Taupe
Purple side from Earthly Riches, beautiful for smokey eyes!
Beige-ing S/S

Liner
Graphic Brown F/L - use this everyday for work
Blitz and Glitz F/L
Love ALL my fluidlines though! Best idea ever!

Face
Northern Lights MSF - I would be a wreck if I ever lost this! Makes a beautiful blush
Natural MSF in Medium - got this the other day and makes an awesome face powder

Lips
Prep and Prime Lip - I really need back ups of this...
Cult Fave! - Without a doubt the BEST lipglass I ever owned
Pleasing Slimshine
Utter Pervette

Every single bit of my MAC collection means just as much though, this is just the stuff in my day-to-day bag. There would be deaths if someone nicks something from the big travel bag! Very protective of my MAC


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 25, 2008)

Eyes..

Blacktrack Fluidline 
Naked Lunch e/s
Black tied e/s
Post Haste e/s
Electra e/s
Brow Shader in Soft Charcoal/Maple

Face..

Studio Fix Fluid
Select Sheer Powder
Fix+ 
Dollymix Blush
Sweet William Blush
Northen Lights MSF

Lips..

Snob l/s
Petting Pink Lip Conditioner
C-thru l/g
40's pink l/s
High tea l/s

Oh Iam NW25 with brown hair (soon to be blonde) hair and blue eyes.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 25, 2008)

NW20 (i think), very dark brown eyes, medium brown hair

strobe cream
prrr l/g
sublime culture c/s
knight divine e/s
vex e/s
blot powder in medium dark

brushes 275, 222, 224

other must have from other brand i really can't live without:

yves saint laurent effet faux cils mascara


----------



## tripwirechick (Mar 25, 2008)

Fast Response Eyecream
Strobe Cream
Strobe Blossom TLC Stick
Humid e/s
Carbon e/s
Moon's Reflection e/s
Parrot e/s
Moonflower e/s
Rondelle e/s
Golden Olive pigment
Bare Study p/p
Blacktrack f/l
Uppity f/l
Margin blush
Blushbaby blush
Drizzlegold b/p
Tenderdusk b/p
Pink Lemonade l/g
Instant Gold lustre/g
Love Nectar lustre/g
Big Baby plush/g
Rozz Revival l/s
Missy l/s (slimshine)
Sweet & Shy glimmershimmer
Orange Twink glimmershimmer
Graphblack technakhol
Brownborder technakhol


Hmm... that's quite a lot!!! Can't be bothered deciding which brushes...


----------



## heartsarebound (Mar 25, 2008)

Eyes:
- Indianwood Paint Pot
- Bare Study Paint Pot
- Amber Lights E/S
- Shroom E/S
- Teal pigment
- Engraved PowerPoint 
- Aqualine Liquid Last Liner

Lips:
- Lychee Luxe L/G
- Strawbaby L/S

Face:
- Ambering Rose Blush


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 25, 2008)

I can't live without my eyeshadow base, which would have to be Bare Canvas Paint.  Hmm... And here's a little list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

-Enchantress lipglass
-Sheer loose powder
-Shroom e/s
-Gorgeous Gold e/s
-Parrot e/s
-Black Tied e/s


----------



## alygolightly (Mar 26, 2008)

VGV
Fix+
Light Flush MSF
Vanilla pigment
Accent Red pigment
fluidline in dipdown
moth brown e/s


----------



## lilmeggers09 (Mar 26, 2008)

*For reference, I am a NW20 with dark brown hair and blue/grey eyes!

Eyeshadows/Pigments:
*Jest, Woodwinked, Sable, Antiqued eyeshadows
Smoking Eyes Quad
Subtle & Jardin Aires piments

*Blush/MSF:
*Dollymix, Pinch o Peach blush
Sweet William blush creme
Shimpagne MSF

*Eyes:*
Graphic brown & Blacktrack fluidline

*Lipglass (I really am not a lipstick person, just gloss for me!):*
Pink Meringue, La La Libertine, Damzel


----------



## stv578 (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, this one's gonna make my brain hurt!  My faves change quite frequently, but these are my more recent must haves...  NC25, olive skintone

Lips - Illicit lipglass, Love Nectar lustreglass,3N lipstick, 
        Flattering Mattene Lipstick and now Lollipop Loving Lipstick

Liners - Lips: Stone lip liner, Cream O Spice liner  Eyes: Blitz and Glitz Fluidline

Cheeks - Ablaze, Warmed MSF and recently Secret BPB and Hipness

Eyes - Summer neutral and Flourishing (together), Daisychain, Ricepaper, Sunday Best


----------



## Winnie (Mar 26, 2008)

*Face*
MSF natural in Medium Plus
Studio Finish Concealer NW25

*Cheek*
Mocha
Breezy
Fashion Frenzy
Posey blushcreme

*Eyes*
Goldmine
Sumptuous Olive
Chrome Yellow
Glimmering Gold
Freshwater
Jade Shadestick
Charcoal Brown 

Duck Powerpoint eye pencil
Zoomlash

*Lips*
Lovelorn
Plumful
Pink Poodle l/g

*Brushes*
187, 239, 222, 129, 168 (my new fave!)


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 26, 2008)

concealer: studio finish NC 45
foundation: studio fix pressed powder C6
e/s: Patina, chrome yellow, nocturnelle
p/m: bright fuchsia, clear sky blue (my new love! <3)

That's it from MAC.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 27, 2008)

Eyeshadow -
Beauty Marked
Satin Taupe

Lipstick -
any/all of the Viva Glams
Curiositease *must use sparingly now*
Lady Bug
Strawbaby

Pigments -
Vanilla
Fairylite - weird I know...!!
Your Ladyship
Subtle
Sweet Sienna
Green frost original
Melon
Golden Olive
Rose
Coco
Chocolate Brown/Gold Stroke/Coco Beach - either of them do me nicely


----------

